# MORE GUILT! Name a book you keep quiet about likiing - I'll go first...



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

To celebrate my 100th post, I thought I'd start a new thread:

*"Name a book you keep quiet about liking."*

I'll go first:










"WHERE EAGLES DARE" by Alistair MacLean.

I read this book _multiple _times as a teenager, and have even revisited it as an adult. I know Mr. MacLean's style has gone out of vogue, I know the plot is wildly improbable, I know the body count and characters are not PC...

...but I like it anyway!

I have, in fact, _read every one_ of Mr. MacLean's books (as a teenager) - and there are a lot of them! Yet when people bring up the subject of authors they've read thoroughly, I'll talk about Dickens, and not MacLean.

He's not widely read anymore. His stories were, perhaps, of a time, and don't age well.

But he was once billed as "Master Storyteller" Alistair MacLean.

And he got Clint Eastwood and Richard Burton to make a movie _together_.

Take THAT, Dickens!

Todd

P.S. Your turn.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

The Harrad Experiment and Proposition 31 by Robert Rimmer. If you've read them, you know why.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

LaRita said:


> The Harrad Experiment and Proposition 31 by Robert Rimmer. If you've read them, you know why.


I was going to reply, "TELL US WHY!"...

...but then I looked them up.

Got it!

Todd

P.S. For those who don't want to read the descriptions at Amazon, these two books touch (pun intended!) on the "hippie" concepts of "free love", i.e., non-monogamy. I've never heard of them before...

...but I'm intrigued now!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Since I am the guy all my friends know loves horror and all of these violent thrillers...knowing I also loved The Time Traveler's Wife is something I keep to myself.  That book just about had me in tears, proving I am just a total wimp.


----------



## yingko2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Since I am also a guy who reads and writes horror, pulp and such, the one I hate admitting I read and liked is Bridges of Madison County. I think I cried. lol
Cheers,
Howard


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

balaspa said:


> I also loved The Time Traveler's Wife is something I keep to myself.





yingko2 said:


> the one I hate admitting I read and liked is Bridges of Madison County.


OMG, and I thought _I_ was bad! "The Time Traveler's Wife"?? "The Bridges of Madison County"?? That's almost as bad as admitting you're a guy and watch "THE GILMORE GIRLS"...!

...but only once or twice...

...and that's only because there was nothing else on...

...and the only reason you bought the first 5 seasons on DVD is because they were on sale at Best Buy for $10/pop on Black Friday...

...and you know Stars Hollow is a fictional representation of small town America and a warm and fuzzy one at that but you'd still like to live there...

...and, uh...

...hm...

Never mind.

Todd


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Everything you said about "Gilmore Girls" applies to me.  But for real.  (Except owning the DVDs part.)


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

DYB said:


> Everything you said about "Gilmore Girls" applies to me. But for real. (Except owning the DVDs part.)


"Gilmore Girls"?

I didn't say anything about "Gilmore Girls"...

Now let's get back to a discussion about books!

And fast!

Todd


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll reluctantly admit I enjoy an occasional romance book.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

I also occasionally read a romance book - historical romances are the ones that can reel me in once in a while. But, shhhh. Don't tell.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I read Sylvia Browne books. She is that psychic woman who used to be on Montel. lol I hide them when friends come over.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Mine is _Emma_ by Jane Austen  And I even liked the film version _Clueless_, too.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I quite liked Twilight and the sequels. Sparkly vampires just don't do it for me, but the story overall was curiously compelling....


----------



## W.W. (Jun 27, 2011)

soyfrank said:


> Mine is _Emma_ by Jane Austen  And I even liked the film version _Clueless_, too.


I loved Clueless, too.

As for books . . . I tend not to tell people that I loved the first couple of Terry Goodkind's books.


----------



## Evan Couzens (Jul 18, 2011)

I liked The Notebook. There, I said it. I was a little sad at the end. What? It was a powerful story, and it was kind of dusty in the car. We were driving through Ohio; you'd get depressed if you saw 'Welcome to Cleveland' out your window too.

Don't look at me like that. I have to go eat some meat and lift heavy things. Manly things.


----------



## Storymagus (Jun 30, 2011)

I quite like dipping into the Enid Blyton Famous Five series whilst taking a bath. And I love 'The Day I Swapped My Dad for Two Goldfish', which I bought for my nephew and he has (shamedly) not yet received. There is also something addictive about the Star Wars books. I feel cleansed. This is like some sort of AA meeting for bookies. Hi, my name is Martyn and I am addicted to Enid Blyton.....


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Todd Trumpet said:


> OMG, and I thought _I_ was bad! "The Time Traveler's Wife"?? "The Bridges of Madison County"?? That's almost as bad as admitting you're a guy and watch "THE GILMORE GIRLS"...!
> 
> ...but only once or twice...
> 
> ...


This whole thread has me beaming. Seriously.

My husband likes GG too, but he pretends he doesn't ... but whenever I'm watching it he has to watch it too.

It's a great show!


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

Carolyn62 said:


> I'll reluctantly admit I enjoy an occasional romance book.


Too bad there aren't a lot of books in that genre.



Ann Chambers said:


> ...historical romances are the ones that can reel me in once in a while. But, shhhh. Don't tell.


Busted!



dkazemi said:


> I read Sylvia Browne books. She is that psychic woman who used to be on Montel. lol I hide them when friends come over.


My psychic prediction: _ Your friends know!_



soyfrank said:


> Mine is _Emma_ by Jane Austen  And I even liked the film version _Clueless_, too.


I'm not saying I've seen every adaptation of every Jane Austen book ever written, but between the 1997 A&E version starring Kate Beckinsale, the 1996 movie version starring Gwyneth Paltrow, and the 2009 BBC version starring Romola Garai, the Paltrow version is probably the best.

Or, uh, so I've heard.



DebBennett said:


> I quite liked Twilight and the sequels.


Thank goodness - it's nice to see Stephenie Meyer finally catch a break.



wordwrestler said:


> I loved Clueless, too.
> 
> As for books . . . I tend not to tell people that I loved the first couple of Terry Goodkind's books.


I've heard the name "Terry Goodkind" before, but had no idea what kind of books he wrote until I looked him up just now. My reaction?

If we're going to start being embarrassed about Fantasy, I'm never leaving my Hobbit hole!



Evan Couzens said:


> I liked The Notebook. There, I said it. Don't look at me like that. I have to go eat some meat and lift heavy things. Manly things.


1. Finally, an "unmanly" book I hated!

2. Your last two sentences made me LOL!

3. In a manly way, of course.



Storymagus said:


> I quite like dipping into the Enid Blyton Famous Five series whilst taking a bath. And I love 'The Day I Swapped My Dad for Two Goldfish', which I bought for my nephew and he has (shamedly) not yet received. There is also something addictive about the Star Wars books. I feel cleansed. This is like some sort of AA meeting for bookies. Hi, my name is Martyn and I am addicted to Enid Blyton.....


Forget Enid Blyton - let's talk about "whilst taking a bath."

That's Anglo-rific!



KateEllison said:


> This whole thread has me beaming. Seriously.
> 
> My husband likes GG too, but he pretends he doesn't ... but whenever I'm watching it he has to watch it too.
> 
> It's a great show!


I'm not sure what you mean by "GG"...

...so perhaps we'd better move on!

Todd


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Everything I like is a guilty pleasure...LOL


----------



## W.W. (Jun 27, 2011)

Todd Trumpet said:


> I've heard the name "Terry Goodkind" before, but had no idea what kind of books he wrote until I looked him up just now. My reaction?
> 
> If we're going to start being embarrassed about Fantasy, I'm never leaving my Hobbit hole!


Oh, it's not that it's fantasy! Goodkind has a bad reputation for saying that he doesn't read much because no one else is writing anything worth reading, and other such charitable things about his colleagues.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

wordwrestler said:


> Oh, it's not that it's fantasy! Goodkind has a bad reputation for saying that he doesn't read much because no one else is writing anything worth reading, and other such charitable things about his colleagues.


Sounds like Goodkind should go into politics!



amiblackwelder said:


> Everything I like is a guilty pleasure...LOL


From your website bio, it's apparent you like cats.

In this case, feeling guilty is the correct choice.

Todd


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I did enjoy the Twilight books, but don't tell a LOT of people. 

I'm just a sucker for a romantic plot.

Vicki


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I did enjoy the Twilight books, but don't tell a LOT of people.
> 
> I'm just a sucker for a romantic plot.
> 
> Vicki


"Sucker" for a romantic plot about vampires?

Are you trying to take over my job as thread humorist?

Todd


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Barbara Hambly's "Beauty and the Beast"  

Why I want to hide that one and not her other books, I'm not sure.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Evan Couzens said:


> I liked The Notebook. There, I said it. I was a little sad at the end. What? It was a powerful story, and it was kind of dusty in the car. We were driving through Ohio; you'd get depressed if you saw 'Welcome to Cleveland' out your window too.
> 
> Don't look at me like that. I have to go eat some meat and lift heavy things. Manly things.


When I read this book, there was someone in the room who cried a little. Not sure who, though. I think my house is haunted.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

From my childhood I read and re-read *The Ghost of Dibble Hollow*. I actually re-read it again this past spring.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> When I read this book, there was someone in the room who cried a little. Not sure who, though. I think my house is haunted.


<lol>


----------



## NikiBurnham (Jul 23, 2011)

Todd, I'm with you on MacLean.  I read TONS of MacLean when I was a teen.  But...I'll even admit to liking a MacLean that's only pseudo-MacLean:  HOSTAGE TOWER.  Before MacLean's death, he did a series of outlines about a fictional United Nations-based crime-fighting group called UNACO, and other authors completed the books.  HOSTAGE TOWER was the first.  The mother of the US President is taken hostage while visiting the Eiffel Tower, and the entire tower is rigged to blow.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

mashadutoit said:


> Barbara Hambly's "Beauty and the Beast"
> 
> Why I want to hide that one and not her other books, I'm not sure.


I had to look it up to realize this was a novelization of the pilot of the TV show, "Beauty and The Beast" (1987-1990). It was created by a guy named "Ron Koslow", who once had a bit part in the very first disaster movie ever, "AIRPORT" (1970). This doesn't explain your embarrassment...

...but I loved that movie!



Geoffrey said:


> When I read ["The Notebook"], there was someone in the room who cried a little. Not sure who, though. I think my house is haunted.


Haunted? There can be only one explanation:










I love it when a post comes together!

Todd


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Todd Trumpet said:


> I had to look it up to realize this was a novelization of the pilot of the TV show, "Beauty and The Beast" (1987-1990). It was created by a guy named "Ron Koslow", who once had a bit part in the very first disaster movie ever, "AIRPORT" (1970). This doesn't explain your embarrassment...
> 
> ...but I loved that movie!


I saw that TV show, yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaars ago. I think the actress who played Beauty was Sarah Conner in Terminator 2? Um.. (quick Google) Linda Hamilton.

Had to look up the image as well:


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

NikiBurnham said:


> Todd, I'm with you on MacLean. I read TONS of MacLean when I was a teen. But...I'll even admit to liking a MacLean that's only pseudo-MacLean: HOSTAGE TOWER. Before MacLean's death, he did a series of outlines about a fictional United Nations-based crime-fighting group called UNACO, and other authors completed the books. HOSTAGE TOWER was the first. The mother of the US President is taken hostage while visiting the Eiffel Tower, and the entire tower is rigged to blow.


@Niki: I read literally every novel MacLean himself wrote, but I never touched any of the pseudo-MacLean writers who took over for him. I seem to recall that at least one took a pen name purposely similar, and the publisher used to put it in the same font, etc. over the book's title - and this seemed grossly misleading to me ("a new novel by the kang of horror, Steven Kang!"). In any case, the plot of "Hostage Tower" sounds like something Dan Brown might be interested in (perhaps throwing in the Dalai Lama to keep the First Mother company).

Or maybe, Don Braun.

Todd

P.S. I see from your website that we share something else in common - we both attended the University of Michigan. The team's 5-0 right now, but I'm just waiting for the "Mission: Impossible" moment. You know, the one where the mask comes off?


----------



## N S Cooke (Sep 27, 2011)

The Survivalist series by Jerry Ahern - I thought the twenty or so books I read in my late teens, was just me. *A guilty pleasure.* But at work the other day a colleague was on ebay trying to buy an original for £50 plus. I shouted - 'I've got the whole series in the shed, at home!' And only then, did he tell me it was a cult classic.

So they're all coming out again.


----------



## TheSFReader (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's my review of Debora Geary's "Witches on Parole" (and yes, I like all her books (blushes))
My luck is my Wife doesn't read English, so I'm pretty sure she won't see that review  


I'm a man, a true one. I read Science Fiction, and Fantasy. I like testosterone-filled stories where barbarians cut heads and spill gore everywhere. I like computers and programming. I only marginally enjoy romantic comedie films, and then, only because I like how the girl's look. I don't like Ice-Cream, and this book is Filled with it.

So now, I'll say it only once. If my wife hears it, I'll know it's comming from you and  will make you pay. 
But I started the book yesterday, and finished it this morning. And don't you ever tell my wife I was crying during  the karaoke scene, or else ...

So what made me cry ? It's not good-sentiments, these make me gag, it's not fear, it's not the people (although they are marvelous), it's LOVE ! 
Yes, while the subject could be treated in a cheesy way, Debora Geary manages the delicate equilibrism that keeps it from going overboard. 
Humor and surprises keep the reader alert, instead of leaving him/her dose in too many do-goodness.
So I'm now awaiting for the next part of this new Series... and hope my wife won't see me crying when I read it next.


----------



## Kubizo (Oct 2, 2011)

For me it has to be the biography of Jenna Jameson: "How to make love like a pornstar: a cuationary tale".

People who have read it know that it's a reasonably well written story about an eventful life, but who has not is often inclined to make fun of the fact that I read it and liked  Then I keep quiet

Ciao!


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

N S Cooke said:


> But at work the other day a colleague was on ebay trying to buy an original for £50 plus. I shouted - 'I've got the whole series in the shed, at home!'


As I'm unable to make a "pound" sign on my keyboard--

Hope you're many "script 'L' with a hyphen through it" richer!



TheSFReader said:


> My luck is my Wife doesn't read English...


I've gone to great lengths to keep some of my guilty pleasures a secret...

...but never so far as to deny a loved one English literacy.

You rule!



Kubizo said:


> For me it has to be the biography of Jenna Jameson: "How to make love like a pornstar"...


I remember that book.

There were _words _in there?

Todd


----------



## Evan Couzens (Jul 18, 2011)

N S Cooke said:


> The Survivalist series by Jerry Ahern - I thought the twenty or so books I read in my late teens, was just me. *A guilty pleasure.* But at work the other day a colleague was on ebay trying to buy an original for £50 plus. I shouted - 'I've got the whole series in the shed, at home!' And only then, did he tell me it was a cult classic.
> 
> So they're all coming out again.


Hey, I know Jerry. His books are pulp, but I wouldn't be ashamed to be caught reading them in public.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

This is definitely the one I keep quiet about...I actually really liked


Spoiler



_The Da Vinci Code_


. Yes, the writing is actually painfully bad in places. But the plot is so edge-of-your-seat exciting, I couldn't put the book down. I thought it was a great story. I am truly embarrassed about this one because everybody else in the world has to come up with new ways of saying how awful it is. So there, I've admitted it. Please don't think less of me.



soyfrank said:


> Mine is _Emma_ by Jane Austen  And I even liked the film version _Clueless_, too.


 I love all things Austen and have seen every adaptation out there. Clueless is a brilliant modern day version of _Emma_. I love that movie.


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

A Knight in Shining Armor by Jude Deveraux...  I hide it between classic novels when I check it out of the library once every year or so...  I should just break down and buy the thing and hide it in my knight table...er night table drawer.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

marielamba said:


> A Knight in Shining Armor by Jude Deveraux... I hide it between classic novels when I check it out of the library once every year or so... I should just break down and buy the thing and hide it in my knight table...er night table drawer.


Oh! I love that book, too!!! I have it on my Kindle, which makes me feel secure in case I want to read it again.

BTW, the "knight table" comment was GREAT <g>.


----------



## Moppet (Sep 30, 2011)

This is the best thread ever.

In the entire world.

In multiple worlds, and worlds beyond.

I am (almost) 33 years old and I have read the Little House on the Prairie Books roughly once a year since turning seven.  

I also love each and every one of Laurell K Hamilton's Anita Blake books, and I keep rereading the earlier ones when a new one comes out.  I'm really just doing it out of due diligence, though.  I want to make sure that she isn't being repetitive in any of her eight million, three hundred and seventy nine thousand, four hundred and thirteen sex scenes.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

Evan Couzens said:


> I liked The Notebook. There, I said it. I was a little sad at the end. What? It was a powerful story, and it was kind of dusty in the car. We were driving through Ohio; you'd get depressed if you saw 'Welcome to Cleveland' out your window too.
> 
> Don't look at me like that. I have to go eat some meat and lift heavy things. Manly things.


Dude!


----------



## NikiBurnham (Jul 23, 2011)

Add me to the Knight In Shining Armor fan list.  Read it years and years ago, but remember liking it a lot at the time and going to search out other time travel romances.

And Todd, I try NOT to watch U of M football.  Too much screaming at the TV ensues!


----------



## Chris Barraclough (Jan 25, 2011)

drenfrow said:


> This is definitely the one I keep quiet about...I actually really liked
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ha, I agree! I liked Angels and Demons, Deception Point and Digital Fortress too, although the last one was a bit pants. Sure, his writing's not great and can get a bit rambling, but he knows how to do good suspense. Should we form the 'Leave Dan Brown Alone' club?

I also feel guilty for liking the early Lee Child Jack Reacher books, but what can I say, I like it when he smashes bad people in the face with his oversized fists. The recent ones have sucked though.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Chris Barraclough said:


> Ha, I agree! I liked Angels and Demons, Deception Point and Digital Fortress too, although the last one was a bit pants. Sure, his writing's not great and can get a bit rambling, but he knows how to do good suspense. Should we form the 'Leave Dan Brown Alone' club?


Thank god, there's at least one other person out there. I also liked his other books except for the last one, _The Lost Symbol_. It was actually the first book I put on my Kindle and it was a total disappointment.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The DaVinci Code kept me hooked, but I swiftly went into a state of denial.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Harry Shannon said:


> The DaVinci Code kept me hooked, but I swiftly went into a state of denial.


Ah, see now we come crawling out of the woodwork...


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

dkazemi said:


> I read Sylvia Browne books. She is that psychic woman who used to be on Montel. lol I hide them when friends come over.


I have her books too.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

marielamba said:


> A Knight in Shining Armor by Jude Deveraux...


Okay, I admit I never heard of this book, so I just looked it up. Here's my take:

This book currently has over 500 reviews on Amazon _and is rated at 4.5 stars._

*I* should be cursed with such embarrassed readers!



Moppet said:


> This is the best thread ever.
> 
> In the entire world.
> 
> In multiple worlds, and worlds beyond.


Does anyone know how to make the "blush" emoticon?



> I am (almost) 33 years old and I have read the Little House on the Prairie Books roughly once a year since turning seven.


Does anyone know how to make the "_mega_blush" emoticon?



WriterCTaylor said:


> Dude!


D-u-u-u-u-u-d-e...

[Sorry, didn't mean to get long-winded there.]



NikiBurnham said:


> And Todd, I try NOT to watch U of M football. Too much screaming at the TV ensues!


Can't reply. Voice too hoarse...



Harry Shannon said:


> The DaVinci Code kept me hooked, but I swiftly went into a state of denial.


And now we come to the Dan Brown portion of this thread...

...and a departure for me: I'm going to give a (semi)serious reply.

I like Dan Brown. I like his books. I've read them all.

And I'm not embarrassed.

Here's why: It seems to me that one of the most important skills an author can posses is the ability _to keep the reader turning pages._ In other words, to keep the reader asking that age-old story-telling question:

*What happens next?*

IMO, Dan Brown possesses this ability in spades.

Now, true, some of his books are better than others. In one of his earlier novels (I can't remember if it was "Digital Fortress" or "Deception Point"), he was clearly trying too hard to keep the plot juiced, and crossed the line from page turner to page laugher. Yet, these books were probably essential in teaching him how to get the formula right. A formula that really began to bear fruit with "Angels and Demons", which I believe is just as good as the book that sent him into the Scribing Stratosphere:

"The DiVinci Code".

Yeah, I know it rocketed to world-wide fame largely on the basis of its controversial religious content. But to me, it was just a page turner. And a good one.

Like @Chris Barraclough above, I was disappointed in the final book of the trilogy, "The Lost Symbol". It felt like formula for the sake of DB formula, like he rushed it out - or maybe I was just getting too used to the paradigm.

In any case, Dan Brown is one of the world's wealthiest authors, literally worth 100's of millions of dollars. You don't do that by fooling _everybody_. He's obviously doing something right. Or, at least, something that a great many people are willing to pay for.

I don't feel guilty about reading Dan Brown.

I feel guilty about not being able to _imitate _Dan Brown!

Todd

P.S. You know what I'm thinking? I'm thinking maybe the Buddha secretly fathered a child. And the descendants of that child _are alive today_...

...and run the baccarat pit at the Trump Macau!

D*mn, see? I really _can't_ imitate Dan Brown!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

I love The Historian. I don't read teen vampire tales, but this book is fabulous, about the real Vlad the Impaler and the history of the myth of the vampire.


----------



## Miss Laura (Jul 27, 2011)

This thread is awesome! As an adult, I am little embarrassed at how much I enjoyed the Twilight Saga, especially the last one. I may actually watch the movie, though I haven't watched any of the others.

I'm also a little ashamed of my new obsession with the Cassandra Clare Mortal Instrument series. I was especially embarrassed when I read she was a Harry Potter fan fiction writer. No offense to her by any means, I devoured the books!!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I love Dan Brown, even if he slanders the Catholic Church.  It's fiction people, don't take it literally please.

I have read, and re-read, and re-re-re-read the Twilight Saga.  I love them, not the top of my list, but they're up there.  I also have a Team Jacob shirt... That I occasionally may wear, because he may possibly be a hottie warewolf (ish) in the movies.  And I may for social purposes go to the midnight releases of Twilight things...

I also freely admit to enjoying Wuthering Heights, even though it was forced upon me be high school, I still liked it.

And there is no connection between Bella in Twilight liking Wuthering Heights, and me going into it with an open mind... No connection what-so-ever.


----------



## Kubizo (Oct 2, 2011)

> I remember that book.
> 
> There were words in there?


Quite a few  But there were also enough picture to distract any reader from the words


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

mashadutoit said:


> I saw that TV show, yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaars ago. I think the actress who played Beauty was Sarah Conner in Terminator 2? Um.. (quick Google) Linda Hamilton.
> 
> Had to look up the image as well:


Linda Hamilton played Sarah Connor in both "Terminator" and "Terminator 2." George R.R. Martin was the producer of that series.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> ...about the real Vlad the Impaler and the history of the myth of the vampire.


I've actually been to Transylvania (while in Romania in 1999 for the solar eclipse) and visited "Bran Castle", with ties to both Vlad the Impaler and "Dracula". The most frightening thing nowadays?

The glut of souvenir shops selling everything from karo syrup blood to wooden stakes made out of (you guessed it) plastic.

It's Six Flags Vampireland.



Miss Laura said:


> I am little embarrassed at how much I enjoyed the Twilight Saga...





caracara said:


> I have read, and re-read, and re-re-re-read the Twilight Saga.


Two more votes for "TWILIGHT".

A few more, and I'm going to begin to suspect that this series was very nearly widely read.



DYB said:


> Linda Hamilton played Sarah Connor in both "Terminator" and "Terminator 2."


I saw those movies. I believe you meant to say...

"Sawah Connuh?"

Todd


----------



## Moppet (Sep 30, 2011)

Todd Trumpet said:


> Two more votes for "TWILIGHT".
> 
> A few more, and I'm going to begin to suspect that this series was very nearly widely read.


I've read them twice, does that count as two votes?

There's just something about teen angst that's so compelling...

I've even seen the movies. IN THE THEATER. Although I have to go to an empty matinee. I have a tendency to cackle loudly through any scene involving longing gazes, and the fans get annoyed with me.


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

I WAS into the TWILIGHT series, until I read BREAKING DAWN, which, IMHO, was god-awful.  It was like fingers were snapped and a spell was broken.  I tried to read TWILIGHT again after that, but nope. The "love affair" was over!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

marielamba said:


> I WAS into the TWILIGHT series, until I read BREAKING DAWN, which, IMHO, was god-awful. It was like fingers were snapped and a spell was broken. I tried to read TWILIGHT again after that, but nope. The "love affair" was over!


Agreed that BREAKING DAWN (oops--typed BREAKING DOWN the first time) was a dealbreaker. Ate the series up before that.

I love books where people either: (1) freeze to death; or (2) eat each other. And if the book contains both (1) and (2), even better. Therefore, some recent favorites:








and








Sadly not on Kindle.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

Moppet said:


> I've read [the "TWILIGHT" saga] twice, does that count as two votes?





marielamba said:


> I WAS into the TWILIGHT series...





CNDudley said:


> Ate the ["TWILIGHT"] series up...


Apparently, it wasn't enough that "TWILIGHT" dominated YA fiction for years...

...now it has to hijack this thread!

*Curse you, Stephanie Meyers!*

Todd


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't really keep quiet about any book I've read--I'll admit to horrible taste now and then--but I suppose if I were one who is reluctant to admit to reading something, it would be the Twilight books.

I didn't really notice the poor writing until after I'd read them; the story sucked me in, I didn't care that the vampires sparkled (I never did see why people got their shorts in in wad over that...no writer should have to do what every other writer in history has done) and I wasn't creeped out by the idea of a hundred year old dead guy going for a teenaged girl.

What I appreciated most...kids ate it up, and when they were done they went looking for similar books to read. And I'm always in favor of kids learning to love reading, even if what they start with is Twilight, or a comic book...


----------



## T.M.souders author (Jun 2, 2011)

Mine would also be Twilight.


> What I appreciated most...kids ate it up, and when they were done they went looking for similar books to read. And I'm always in favor of kids learning to love reading, even if what they start with is Twilight, or a comic book...


I totally agree with you here. A lot of people disagree with me, but I think more power to whatever gets them reading. I know a lot of people who don't typically read, that actually started after reading Twilight. I, presonally, read for pure enjoyment, and I read a variety of genres because of that. I don't think every book you read has to be a literary masterpiece...


----------



## T.M.souders author (Jun 2, 2011)

Actually, let me rephrase, because who doesn't read for enjoyment.  I read for an escape.  I love getting wrapped up in characters and a world completely seperate from my own...that's why I liked Twilight, not because it was necessarily the "best" book or writing (because it obviously wasn't).  I think that's why people read Hocking's books and enjoyed them, despite the millions of typos and grammatical errors.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

It's weird, but I can't think of any book I'm embarrassed to have liked.  ("Gilmore Girls" isn't a book, thank heavens.)  I guess if I were to be embarrassed by Jane Austen and "Wuthering Heights" - then guilty as charged.  But I love them without embarrassment.  I read "DaVinci Code" and am not embarrassed to say I wanted to chase down Dan Brown and bury him alive under the Louvre.  Yes, I kept turning pages but only because I just couldn't believe what I was reading and had to keep making sure it was really as bad as I thought it was.  Now I will confess to as a kid reading a couple of romance novels my mother had and liking them.  But I've blocked them from my mind and couldn't even say which ones they were.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

DYB said:


> It's weird, but I can't think of any book I'm embarrassed to have liked. ("Gilmore Girls" isn't a book, thank heavens.) I guess if I were to be embarrassed by Jane Austen and "Wuthering Heights" - then guilty as charged. But I love them without embarrassment. I read "DaVinci Code" and am not embarrassed to say I wanted to chase down Dan Brown and bury him alive under the Louvre. Yes, I kept turning pages but only because I just couldn't believe what I was reading and had to keep making sure it was really as bad as I thought it was. Now I will confess to as a kid reading a couple of romance novels my mother had and liking them. But I've blocked them from my mind and couldn't even say which ones they were.


LOL - DYB chasing Dan Brown would make a wonderful final scene of the DaVinci Code movie..!

I have no shame, as far as the books are concerned, including my large collection of cheesy cozies. MaryJanice Davidson probably comes closest to the "I know I shouldn't" category.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Everyone keeps talking about the Gilmore Girls. I have never seen it. I need to go find a few episodes.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

dkazemi said:


> Everyone keeps talking about the Gilmore Girls. I have never seen it. I need to go find a few episodes.


No, don't do it! You might have to end up watching the entire series!

(It was just cute and quirky, without being preachy and overbearing. At least that's what I read somewhere.)


----------



## Moppet (Sep 30, 2011)

dkazemi said:


> Everyone keeps talking about the Gilmore Girls. I have never seen it. I need to go find a few episodes.


Do it! Do it! And then, after the 100th episode, you get indoctrinated into the cult!!!!

I mean, you get invited to tea.

By nice people.

Who would never, ever, ever get in a fist fight about whether Dean or Jesse was a better guy for Rory.

(psst. Knives come out when you talk about Logan.)


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

Thumper said:


> ...the Twilight books.
> 
> What I appreciated most...kids ate it up, and when they were done they went looking for similar books to read. And I'm always in favor of kids learning to love reading, even if what they start with is Twilight...





T.M.souders said:


> Mine would also be Twilight.
> 
> I totally agree with you here. I know a lot of people who don't typically read, that actually started after reading Twilight.


Believe it or not, for all the teasing I do about Stephanie Meyers, I'm also in agreement with you.

My teenage niece doesn't like to read. How do I know? Because of the following sentence that has come out of her mouth on several occasions: "I don't like to read."

And yet, she read every one of the "TWILIGHT" books. Long sessions. Into the night.

And so, somewhat (ahem) in opposition to what I've said above:

*Bless you, Stephanie Meyers!*



T.M.souders said:


> ...not because it was necessarily the "best" book or writing (because it obviously wasn't). I think that's why people read Hocking's books and enjoyed them, despite the millions of typos and grammatical errors.


Also agree. And I was thinking of Amanda Hocking, too, during your discussion of Stephanie Meyers above. I haven't read either (at least, not entire books), but I _have_ read the vitriol directed at them for less than, uh, literary writing? But the stories obviously attract readership in droves, so they must be doing something right. I've even read posts by authors I respect, with long experience in the business, who state that story, story, story is all that really matters. I'm not sure I whole-heartedly agree (a subject for another thread, perhaps), but certainly certain genres have demonstrated this tendency. I'm not pointing any fingers...

...but for maybe one particular genre I can think of, they may have hit the wooden stake on the head.



DYB said:


> Now I will confess to as a kid reading a couple of romance novels my mother had and liking them. But I've blocked them from my mind and couldn't even say which ones they were.


Let me see if I can help jog your memory: Sensitive, misunderstood female protagonist? Beefy, long-maned, and generally Fabio-like male lead? Loose clothing and windy conditions?

Any of this ringing a "belle"?



anguabell said:


> I have no shame, as far as the books are concerned, including my large collection of cheesy cozies.


You crochet book covers?



dkazemi said:


> Everyone keeps talking about the Gilmore Girls.


Yes, they do! Now what a**h**e brought up "THE GILMORE GIRLS" in the first place



DYB said:


> No, don't do it! You might have to end up watching the entire series!


Except Seasons 6 and 7!

("At least, that's what I read somewhere.")



Moppet said:


> Do it! Do it! And then, after the 100th episode, you get indoctrinated into the cult!!!!
> 
> I mean, you get invited to tea.
> 
> ...


Dean, Jesse, and Logan are ALL _not good enough for Rory_!

Why?

Because they wouldn't understand the underlying basis of the "TWILIGHT" phenomenon and Rory _would_!

And don't get me started on Christopher!

Because... otherwise... I'd have to do a lot more reading of "THE GILMORE GIRLS" Wiki entry...

...which is where I got all the above information...

...and, uh...

cough

Todd


----------



## lj.briar (Sep 15, 2011)

Someone in my building keeps leaving bodice-rippers in the mailroom, I keep taking them. And reading them.


----------



## S.A. Reid (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd never read it now.  But when I was 14 I enjoyed FLOWERS IN THE ATTIC by V.C. Andrews to no end.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Luke from Gilmore Girls is better than a sparkly brooding vampire any day. (Luke broods in such a "manly" way.)

Or so I've heard.

Just wandering along the rabbit trails of this thread. Which IS wonderful, by the way. Any thread where men admit to crying at the Notebook is one for the books.


----------



## Joseph.Garraty (May 20, 2011)

Anything by Anne Bishop. Every time I walk out of the bookstore with an Anne Bishop title, the clerk gives me this hairy eyeball like, "Dude. What's with the super-trashy romance?" And I want to explain that it's actually some fairly bizarre, interesting fantasy, but the cover artist has lost his or her mind--but instead, I just smile and pay.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

lj.briar said:


> Someone in my building keeps leaving bodice-rippers in the mailroom, I keep taking them. And reading them.


That's funny, someone in _my _building keeps leaving mail in the bodice-room.

[I apparently live in a more fun building than you.]

[Not to mention anachronistic.]



S.A. Reid said:


> I'd never read it now. But when I was 14 I enjoyed FLOWERS IN THE ATTIC by V.C. Andrews to no end.


V.C. Andrews called. Since the dollar was worth more back then, she's okay with your decision.

[Okay, I just looked it up, and V.C. Andrews is, in fact, dead. So file the above under "Humor" _and _"Paranormal".]



journeymama said:


> Any thread where men admit to crying at the Notebook is one for the books.


I only wept over my loss of $6.95.



Joseph.Garraty said:


> Every time I walk out of the bookstore with an Anne Bishop title, the clerk gives me this hairy eyeball like, "Dude. What's with the super-trashy romance?" ...I just smile and pay.


Next time, tell the bookstore clerk with the hairy eyeball that you're picking it up for your wife who wants to practice reading in English instead of Swedish, as long as she's taking a break from the international modelling circuit to keep you company on your upcoming "Drummers of Rock" tour.

And then suggest a doctor have a look at that eye.

Todd


----------



## normcowie (Jun 21, 2011)

I used to sneak Patricia Briggs' books in the house because the covers looked like steamy romance. But they aren't. Some light stuff, but no more than other books.


----------



## Moppet (Sep 30, 2011)

I always take the trashiest novels I can find when I have an appointment with my doctor, because he enjoys finding out what I'm "polluting my mind with" so much.

Double the guilt, double the fun.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

normcowie said:


> I used to sneak Patricia Briggs' books in the house because the covers looked like steamy romance.


Steamy romance?










Please tell me this is a book about a veterinarian...



Moppet said:


> I always take the trashiest novels I can find when I have an appointment with my doctor, because he enjoys finding out what I'm "polluting my mind with" so much.
> 
> Double the guilt, double the fun.


Next time, take this book to your appointment:










Tell him it's a subject you've always been interested in.

Todd


----------

